# this is a nice age



## Satine15

Dear all,
A friend had his birthday yesterday. He's been 20, and said he is happy to be so. How do you say in Polish: I understand that you are happy - this is a nice age?
Thank you very much indeed!
Satine


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi,

no genders is a wonderful thing about Hungarian. As far as Polish is concerned, it adds to the general confusion while learning/translating. 

In this case the form of the adjective "happy" depends on your friend's gender, unless we go around it some way.

My proposition:

Rozumiem, że cieszysz się ze swoich dwudziestych urodzin - to wspaniały wiek.

Note: I've replaced "you are happy" with "you enjoy" and "nice" with "wonderful", to make it sound more natural.


----------



## Satine15

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> My proposition:
> 
> Rozumiem, że cieszysz się ze swoich dwudziestych urodzin - to wspaniały wiek.


 I think that _proposal_ is a more suitable word here. Proposition is used rather in business and political context.


----------



## BezierCurve

Yes, cheers.


----------



## jazyk

> In this case the form of the adjective "happy" depends on your friend's gender, unless we go around it some way.





> A friend had his birthday yesterday. *He*'s been 20, and said *he *is happy to be so.


----------



## BezierCurve

Thanks Jazyk, for some reason whenever I saw "he", my brain switched to the genderless "ő"... Sorry Satine, sorry everybody.


----------



## Satine15

No problem  and thank you!


----------

